# Is pruning Anubias recommended?



## Pinkie Pie (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi everyone! I had a quick question.
I was wondering if usually pruning anubias is recommended. I was doing research and during some instances, anubias based deaths envelop the whole rhizome. In order to save the anubias that is dying, you can cut the deteriorating rhizome off and still save the plant. I don't prune my anubias for the fear of accidentally killing my precious plants, thus meaning they have long rhizomes and just is one big entity. 

What are the pros and cons of pruning anubias? Should I prune my anubias or can they manage fine without being trimmed? I did notice that my anubias are growing upward, causing the roots to grow over older leaves ultimately yellowing them.


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

I trim any older or ratty leaves as the anubias gets bigger. Just snip the leaf stalk close to the rhizome. I've had the same anubias barteri growing for about a decade now and they've survived almost everything. I divided the foot long rhizome a while back and now I have several foot long rhizomes of the orignal plant. A little pruning won't hurt them.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Monster Fish said:


> I trim any older or ratty leaves as the anubias gets bigger. Just snip the leaf stalk close to the rhizome. I've had the same anubias barteri growing for about a decade now and they've survived almost everything. I divided the foot long rhizome a while back and now I have several foot long rhizomes of the orignal plant. A little pruning won't hurt them.


I've had to trim them down to just the rhizome before and they bounce back (takes forever though). They can handle some trimming.


----------



## Pinkie Pie (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks a lot for the replies! I'll try trimming one of them and cross my fingers that things don't go wrong.


----------



## Italionstallion888 (Jun 29, 2013)

I cut the tip off my nana, like 1/8 inch rhizome with 2 leaves. I had roots in a week.


----------



## Pinkie Pie (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks! Hmm. It makes me wonder how Anubias spreads itself throughout the wild if it is dependent on being forcibly separated. Or is its regrowth response from being divided just a evolutionary response? I know Anubias flower, but I just wish I knew how it contributes to procreation.

Definitely going to have to research all this. I love Anubias <3


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

They just keep on growing and the rhizomes get bigger/longer. Cutting the leaves forces the plant to make new ones. Anubias grow much faster with emersed when compared to submerged growth without CO2 injection. Flowering and cross pollination produces anubias seeds. However, for obvious reasons, this is impossible when they are grown submerged. You're better off using vegetative propagation to get more anubias.


----------



## jeffpersonn (Feb 9, 2014)

Cut the rhizome 

Sent from my HTC Desire 601 using Tapatalk


----------

